# Unlock Screen



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Did a search but didn't find anything. I'm on 5.15

This morning, I went to unplug the car. As often happens, the car didn't register my phone and allow the charging cable to release when I press the button (nothing happens). So when this happens, I do what others have suggested and press the rear door handle juuuuuust enough to wake the car up, but not so much that the window drops or the door pops. It's hard to get right, most of the time I end up popping the door. 

I happened to glance at the car and saw a strange thing displayed on the main screen. I SWEAR I have never seen this before. I tried to pull out my phone and take a picture but it disappeared. 

The screen was a picture of a Blue model 3, like mine, shot in profile. The car took up the entire width of the screen on the bottom 25% of it. Above it it said "UNLOCK" and then there was another symbol that I can't remember, but I am pretty sure it was in green. 

I swear I've never seen this before. Is it normal and I'm just not paying attention? 

Thanks all.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

this has always been there, when someone tries to open a door when the car is locked (or phone/key is out of range).


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> The screen was a picture of a Blue model 3, like mine, shot in profile. The car took up the entire width of the screen on the bottom 25% of it. Above it it said "UNLOCK" and then there was another symbol that I can't remember, but I am pretty sure it was in green.


I think it is an animation showing you how to unlock the car with the card.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> this has always been there, when someone tries to open a door when the car is locked (or phone/key is out of range).


Thanks. I'll try turning my phone into airplane mode and unlocking the car to see if I can repeat.



iChris93 said:


> I think it is an animation showing you how to unlock the car with the card.


Thanks. I didn't see that but it was dark and early!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Thanks. I didn't see that but it was dark and early!


My phone works almost every time, I cannot remember the last time it did not, so it may have changed but I think it at least used to be an animation.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Did a search but didn't find anything. I'm on 5.15
> 
> This morning, I went to unplug the car. As often happens, the car didn't register my phone and allow the charging cable to release when I press the button (nothing happens). So when this happens, I do what others have suggested and press the rear door handle juuuuuust enough to wake the car up, but not so much that the window drops or the door pops. It's hard to get right, most of the time I end up popping the door.
> 
> ...


My car has started doing this in 2019.5.15. My phone unlocks the car, but as soon as I remove the charge cable, the screen lights up showing the car is unlocked (same look as someone pressing the handle without a key in range).


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My car has started doing this in 2019.5.15. My phone unlocks the car, but as soon as I remove the charge cable, the screen lights up showing the car is unlocked (same look as someone pressing the handle without a key in range).


Yup, that's it!

I tried the "unlock with no phone" thing when leavingbwork and it looked similar, but mine this morning had a green unlock and the word unlocked. What I got tonight was the same as shown above. A lock icon with the animation of the card. Definitely did not have that this morning.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> I tried the "unlock with no phone" thing when leavingbwork and it looked similar, but mine this morning had a green unlock and the word unlocked. What I got tonight was the same as shown above. A lock icon with the animation of the card. Definitely did not have that this morning.


I see that every morning. It's kind of a pointless display, I thought, but maybe it's supposed to inform passengers waiting to get in that the car is unlocked?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My car has started doing this in 2019.5.15. My phone unlocks the car, but as soon as I remove the charge cable, the screen lights up showing the car is unlocked (same look as someone pressing the handle without a key in range).


So this was it for sure. Tried to get a screen grab but it was super blurry. As soon as I disconnected the charging cable, that screen popped up, but it was not the "animated card swipe' picture. It was definitely showing an unlock symbol, the word unlocked, and a green icon in the windows of the car on the display in place of the red one shown above.

Definitely never had this with other versions of the software.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

I got this frequently before 5.15 if I ran up to my car. I could get in but not start. Screen would go black and never turn on, until I used summon while sitting in driver seat lol

Now if I run up to car then it won’t let me in. BT hand shake and approval of entry must take a little longer than that.

Also if I try to drive too quickly I can’t enter my pin for about 6 seconds. The prompt shows up but isn’t touch-able.

I’m always in a rush since charge central notification at work is slow and there might be a few other people trying to race for an open spot. Love charging for free at work, saved me $44 in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

TheHairyOne said:


> I Love charging for free at work, saved me $44 in the last 6 weeks.


Look at that. Treat yourself to that extra Starbucks each week


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Finally got a good picture of the unlock screen today...


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Yup, exactly what I saw. Thanks!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Finally got a good picture of the unlock screen today...
> 
> View attachment 23989


I've never seen that! Thanks for posting.


----------

